# Godstone Mines - Surrey - April 2017



## Gromr (Apr 14, 2017)

I visited here with the WCMS on one of their working evenings. Their recent project has them building a new a roof support wall to replace the failing metal supports, something that is going to take months to complete. 


*History*

Godstone Mines date back to the early 17th Century and were used as a source of various forms of sandstone. 

Building stone, Firestone and Hearthstone were all extracted from this mine.

During the the very end of the 1800s to around 1930 the mine was used for growing mushrooms. Evidence for this can still be seen today, including the white painted lower portions of the walls. Metal water pipes are still left routed through the maze of tunnels. 

The brown muddy parts of the floor are a result of the left over soil from the mushroom growers.

The tunnels fell derelict between the wars, but was used as storage during World war 2. 

Today the tunnels remain unused.


*The Explore*

Peter from the WCMS showed me around this complex system of tunnels. I wouldn't fancy exploring here on my own as you would get lost within minutes. 


*Photos*


This part is known as the 'Black Tunnels' due a tyre fire that happened in the 1950s, charring the walls black. 








The end of this section has markings where the tracks used to be. 







This was written on here in the 80s







These lime growths formed where the water is dripping through the ceiling.







The grove taken out the wall was formed where the mine carts were dragged using rope and wore the wall as it went round the corner. Horses were used to drag the mine carts.







One of the clearly define doorways left from the mushroom growers.







Some of the original mine cart tracks.







Grooves were cut out of the floor to help the horses get grip when going up and down the inclined tunnel.







Some more of the very clearly defined tracks.







This sudden downhill section is where the mine tunnel crosses a fault-line.







A rusted metal pipe running across the ceiling was used by the mushroom growers







A mystery object, no-one seems to know what is or what it was used for.







A fork in the path







One of the original triple layered brick entrance. It is filled with wasted from the old Croydon power station. 







'AH 1848' written on the wall.







The cleanest and squarest section of the mine.







The new supporting wall after 2 hours of work. This is going to take several months to complete.


----------



## smiler (Apr 14, 2017)

Well photographed Grom, Thanks


----------



## Conrad (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice bit of underground stuff!


----------

